

Ask HN: HN post upvotes vs comments - 10dpd

My last two Ask HN posts received more upvotes than comments. I realise the cognitive load / workload to respond to a post is greater than to simply click an 'upvote' button, but I'm wondering does there come a point where the ratio has meaning, i.e. lots of upvotes vs few comments suggests a question that is of interest to many, yet few people know the answer to. This would have more value than a post with few upvotes and many comments. Just thinking aloud here, is there then a metric that would cross over to the business space, where a business problem has a wide impact but few people tryin to solve that problem.
======
thenextcorner
I think the first is true, lots of upvotes less comments, probably because
people are in general interested but not knowledgable enough to answer the
question. The second, it might be that people who comment don't agree with the
question, and see an upvote as a vote for your question.

